# China or South Korea to work, live and experiences



## Shoel (Apr 2, 2014)

Hello Friends, 

I am planning to work in China or South Korea. can you please help me which is better country to work, live, life in there, expenses, communication......

Which one is better please? 


Thank you :tea:


----------

